
How to stop wasting time chit chatting at work - SoulMan
This is a real prolem. Laterly I have realised that I commute for 2 houts, meetings for 3 hours, lunch and then banter for 3 more hours, mostly about stock market, crypto currencies and random topics with coleague. And back home make up for the work else I wouln&#x27;t have anything for standup next day (Scrum makes sure you are humilated ). Any tips to get out of this?
======
tomohawk
It's not about avoiding or saying no to chitchat, but taking positive control
over your time. Focus on doing something rather than on not doing something.

Give pomodoro a try. This will provide structure to your time and if you get
off track, give you opportunities to get back on track.

------
cyberpanther
Two words: remote work

~~~
SoulMan
Well, of course that would help. I am allowed to work from home occasionally
with some reason as per my company culture. However usually there is one F2F
meeting/interview that I have to take for which I need to go.

